# One shots for a noob



## einad5 (9/5/19)

Would anyone be so kind to recommend some one shots or simple recipes.

I generally like fruity flavors especially with menthol. I got some of the Red Pill one shot and loved it (I have almost exclusively vaped Red Pill for a month) I would some some recommendations for other one shots or recipes that aren't too sickly sweet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (9/5/19)

einad5 said:


> Would anyone be so kind to recommend some one shots or simple recipes.
> 
> I generally like fruity flavors especially with menthol. I got some of the Red Pill one shot and loved it (I have almost exclusively vaped Red Pill for a month) I would some some recommendations for other one shots or recipes that aren't too sickly sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## einad5 (9/5/19)

Thanks @Drikusw I will give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/5/19)

einad5 said:


> Thanks @Drikusw I will give it a shot


You are welcome. I am enjoying this one shot quite a bit.Hopefully it works for you too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (9/5/19)

From FlavourworldSA I can highly recommend their Super Shots Mango Freeze, Iced Litchi and Grape Slushie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/5/19)

@einad5 I was literally thinking the same thing of one shots wanna start dno which flavs to try plus hubby is apprehensive of them one shots so need to start with a winner!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/5/19)

Actually does any body do one shot reviews??
@RainstormZA 
@Chanelr 
@mgvapereviews 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## einad5 (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> @einad5 I was literally thinking the same thing of one shots wanna start dno which flavs to try plus hubby is apprehensive of them one shots so need to start with a winner!!!



I started with the Red pill one shot and its amazing. The JuiceCalculater puts the cost at about R78 per 100ml whick is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/5/19)

I'm not trying red pill because I seen the description says it has a "Jammy-ness" and if it has that Jam Monster jammy taste im not gna like it so I will only buy red pill once I've tried it first to see whats it like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Actually does any body do one shot reviews??
> @RainstormZA
> @Chanelr
> @mgvapereviews
> @Silver


No but that is a very good idea.
I think I will look into it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Actually does any body do one shot reviews??
> @RainstormZA
> @Chanelr
> @mgvapereviews
> @Silver


I have done one

Here it is - Mango Freeze one shot - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-deaf-vaper-reviews-voopoo-drag-nano-pod-kit.t58399/#post-772175

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Actually does any body do one shot reviews??
> @RainstormZA
> @Chanelr
> @mgvapereviews
> @Silver



Great Idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

Vilaishima said:


> From FlavourworldSA I can highly recommend their Super Shots Mango Freeze, Iced Litchi and Grape Slushie.


@Vilaishima , does the mango freeze taste like a mango juice or a fresh cold mango?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

what brand of the fruity one shots are the best. Ones that give you the best most realistic flavor of a juicy fruit? There are so many brands that a person doesn't really know what to try and go for.

Reading a description is one thing, but whats on the bottle vs reality isnt always the case..

point me/us in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Safz_b (9/5/19)

@Hypersonic136 
Ive heard Bamango is tops its closest to cushman by nasty havent tried it yet though blckvapour @Richio has it at R120 for 30ml oneshots if im not mistaken
if you do try it let us know your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> @Hypersonic136
> Ive heard Bamango is tops its closest to cushman by nasty havent tried it yet though blckvapour @Richio has it at R120 for 30ml oneshots if im not mistaken
> if you do try it let us know your thoughts


@Safz_b 

I have never tried a nasty brand juice before. My baseline and referred mango flavor is the Alphonzo mango. Anything that can surpass that im game for or anything even close to that, im open to suggestions 

wouldn't it be great if they made one shots of premium juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> wouldn't it be great if they made one shots of premium juices



But they do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> I'm not trying red pill because I seen the description says it has a "Jammy-ness" and if it has that Jam Monster jammy taste im not gna like it so I will only buy red pill once I've tried it first to see whats it like


Red pill was my very first one shot and I like it exactly because the flavour profile is very "mild", for lack of a better word. There is obviously the menthol/ice angle, but for the rest you are left wondering if you are tasting berry, or litchi. I like it as a staple vape, because it is never an overpowering taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> @Safz_b
> 
> I have never tried a nasty brand juice before. My baseline and referred mango flavor is the Alphonzo mango. Anything that can surpass that im game for or anything even close to that, im open to suggestions
> 
> wouldn't it be great if they made one shots of premium juices


https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...shots/products/nasty-juice-one-shots-cush-man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> But they do?


consider me informed 


CJB85 said:


> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...shots/products/nasty-juice-one-shots-cush-man


thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

einad5 said:


> Would anyone be so kind to recommend some one shots or simple recipes.
> 
> I generally like fruity flavors especially with menthol. I got some of the Red Pill one shot and loved it (I have almost exclusively vaped Red Pill for a month) I would some some recommendations for other one shots or recipes that aren't too sickly sweet





solo flavorings in this vid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima (9/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...shots/products/nasty-juice-one-shots-cush-man



I'd be very wary of the Nasty Juice and Ruthless One Shots as on neither of those sites the manufacturer makes any mention of the fact that they manufacture One Shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/19)

Seems like I've been invisible lately... Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Seems like I've been invisible lately... Lol.


whoops!!


RainstormZA said:


> Seems like I've been invisible lately... Lol.



well ma'am your thread is extensive, would you mind summarizing your best one shots that you have tested? lets say a top 5 or 10 list?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> whoops!!
> 
> 
> well sir, your thread is extensive, would you mind summarizing your best one shots that you have tested? lets say a top 5 or 10 list?


LOL!!!

First of all, it's ma'am, not sir. 

I've only tested one and plan to test more, unfortunately I'm leaving the country next weekend for good. I think @StompieZA and @Chanelr should take over and do the local one-shot reviews, while I do the UK ones. 

As for the local juices, I have to say VK's Prime Passion is really good - it's an awesome juice that tastes just like Grandma's home-made granadilla juice (https://www.vapeking.co.za/vk-prime-passionate-60ml.html) Then there's The Iron Lung Vapory, apparently the juice is only distributed by them so it's not available online - I rather enjoyed Puzzler Pineapple and will write a review on it soon. This one tastes just like your local Sparletta Pine-Nut cooldrink. 

I haven't reviewed a lot of juices but I think the best person to ask would be @Chanelr - she's done a long long long list of juice reviews. Check the first post out - she's listed an index of all the juice reviews done so far - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t58597/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (9/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> First of all, it's ma'am, not sir.
> 
> edited my post . hehe sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (9/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> First of all, it's ma'am, not sir.
> 
> ...


Aw thanks for the support.
It's so sad that you are leaving the country, but I would too if I had the chance.

I think I will definitely look into the one shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/5/19)

@RainstormZA yup I have read your mango freeze review I have been following yours and @Chanelr reviews amongst others now if I only knew who's taste was most similar to mine...

Well I'll figure that out eventually

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (9/5/19)

I can also recommend Soda Shop Funky Orange(sparkling orange drink) and Fruit Shop Natural Charmer(Apple and guava). 

I have not been too happy with the Coffee Mill stuff. The Jungle red is quite pleasant but very strong grapefruit. The Swedish Berries, Sour Fruities and Glazed Popcorn is VERY middle of the road.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## einad5 (10/5/19)

I tried some Malaysian Chill - Pomegranate Blast One Shot CP Im not sure if I taste pomegranate, but whatever I tasted was very pleasant. I will definitely get some more of it in the future, I will however add some chill booster or something t

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (10/5/19)

Placed an order today for some oneshots lets see how it goes 
first try at DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (10/5/19)

The Dit or Die One shots are also a bit of a hit and miss.
Their Water-malone is so-so. Gets better over time and also better with some WS-23 added bit still not terribly good. 
Their Sang-petillant is just plain nasty.

CRFT-REUP green and purple are also not worth buying again.

Then again taste is very subjective as I cannot stand Red-Pill. I forced myself through about 15ml of it and ended up giving it away as it just got worse over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

einad5 said:


> I tried some Malaysian Chill - Pomegranate Blast One Shot CP Im not sure if I taste pomegranate, but whatever I tasted was very pleasant. I will definitely get some more of it in the future, I will however add some chill booster or something t



Hi @einad5 
To add some chill, get some menthol concentrate - or the WS23 concentrate
Add a few *drops *to a tankful - say 3 drops - and add an extra drop as you go to your taste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## einad5 (13/5/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @einad5
> To add some chill, get some menthol concentrate - or the WS23 concentrate
> Add a few *drops *to a tankful - say 3 drops - and add an extra drop as you go to your taste.



Thanks for the tip @Silver. Does WS23 have a taste of its own, or is it just a cooling effect?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/5/19)

einad5 said:


> Thanks for the tip @Silver. Does WS23 have a taste of its own, or is it just a cooling effect?


Just cooling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/19)

einad5 said:


> Thanks for the tip @Silver. Does WS23 have a taste of its own, or is it just a cooling effect?



ya, @Andre is correct
WS23 is just that icy cooling, depending on how much you use.
Menthol has a taste - not minty, far less sweet, but it does have a taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/19)

What they said - Ws23 has no effect in your flavourings except the cooling effect. Sometimes it brings out the best in plain fruit flavourings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

